# Classic Slingshot Giveaway ( This Will End Friday 30, At 8 Am )



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

*All you have to do is leave your name here and you are in the giveaway.*
*This will end on Friday 30. at 8 am the slingshot will be ship at 9 am. with proof of shipping.* *NOTE WOOD GRAIN MAY VARY*


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sure ... put me in for it!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok, I'm in! ...thanks!


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

You are in guys


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

You bet! Great looking slingshot. I'm in!


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

i'm in for sure


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice. Bruno is in.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Sounds cool.

I'm in

Thanks!


----------



## Liam h (Apr 23, 2012)

Sweet shooter! I'm in


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm in! Couldn't refuse a chance to win that!
Thanks for doing the giveaway


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! *I'M IN*


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm in,looks like a beauty.
Melvin


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful sling and holster

I'm in

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## worserabbit (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

sweet slingshot I'm in!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

add me to the "in" crowd !


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm in! ...thanks!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you for the chance, i´d like to join


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

great chance to win a fine shooter I'm in


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm in !!


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Mr.Teh said:


> I'm in !!


Yea my friend you are in


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

In like Flynn

LGD


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

nice slingshot, I'm in


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Very cool. I'm in


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

What the heck put me on the list too


----------



## rockzz22 (Oct 26, 2012)

sweet i would like to be in


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice, I'm in.


----------



## cjb4u (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh I am so In my name is Corey, Great generosity, Thank you.


----------



## mike88206 (Dec 11, 2010)

i'm definitely in!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

very generous of you! i'm in!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the op, nice slingshot, I'm in.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## Tim Leaman (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm one of the newbies here at SSF so I'm definitely playin' to win a slingshot wth a holster! Now that's sweet!


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Please, sign me up. You make a beautiful slingshot.


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

I know Im new to the fourms but is it ok to be in on this? If so then Im in and if no then its fine if I need to be here a bit longer.

Real nice slinger by the way.

Cheers
AL


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm not in, as I feel I haven't been around long enough to contribute, but great give away none the less. Good luck guys. Beautiful slingshot.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

YAY! I'm in. thanks!


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Allen Welsh said:


> I know Im new to the fourms but is it ok to be in on this? If so then Im in and if no then its fine if I need to be here a bit longer.
> 
> Real nice slinger by the way.
> 
> ...


No Problem my friend you are in


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you so much.

Cheers
AL


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

I would absolutely love to be in please.
John.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

looks good!!
I'm in


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Sign me up !


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I would love one of those! I'm in with both feet.


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm in my friend! Cheers!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I'm in. Thank you!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes sir, please add me to the hopeful list. Glad to see you back at the forum again. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Beauty catty!! Count me in,and thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm in, have not seen you for a while.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## Just An Old Kid (Mar 14, 2012)

Great looking slingshot!

Add me to the list.

Thanks for the chance!
Randy


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

im in


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Thank you very much for the having this contest.

I'm in.

Todd


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

Stunning looking slingshot
Thanks For The Chance


----------



## eelpout (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow that looks awesome! Hope I get put in


----------



## BuBsMuBollock (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm In nice work


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

The odds are much better than powerball! And even better, it's free!!!

How could I not?

I'm in!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Hiya!

I would like to be in please.


----------



## homemade hunter (Sep 24, 2011)

Sweet, I'm in.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you for the kind offer. I'm in please


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Love that holster! The ss is alright too lol...
I'm in cheers, Ben


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

That is very generous of you. Love both the catty and the holster, but the holster even more







I am in too.
Cheers, Simon.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

looks like a nice offer, i'm in.


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
I am in








Thank you








Rafał


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm in! That looks freaking sweet.


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Cervantes said:


> I'm in! That looks freaking sweet.


oops, I forgot to mention my name.. Cervantes Isaac..Unit of issue..1 each..


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm In! 
Cheers, Frank.


----------



## cobyrne (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow. Beautiful slingshot. Please count me in!


----------



## DF in NY (Sep 8, 2011)

Amazing looking SS - I am all in!!!!

Thanks
DF in NY


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

great stuff! Count me in please


----------



## cattyshooter (Aug 10, 2012)

mee in this


----------



## goldrush (Oct 16, 2012)

I too would like to be counted with the masses.................


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm in..thanks!


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

always in for something free!


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Well guys this ends tomorrow at 8:00 am Nicaragua Time. GOOD LUCK


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Im in if its still ok








The names Reece


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

How did i miss this !

i am in?









Thanks!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice!
count me in


----------



## Stalker (Nov 11, 2011)

Count me in too pls


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

If I'm not too late... I'm in

thanks


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Im in


----------



## mike88206 (Dec 11, 2010)

I think y'all r too late, it's 9


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

8 here in Az


----------



## mike88206 (Dec 11, 2010)

In Nicaragua it's 9


----------



## mike88206 (Dec 11, 2010)

In Nicaragua it's 9, and it ends in Nicaragua time i believe he said.


----------



## mike88206 (Dec 11, 2010)

Soo


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

With baited breath we await the announcement!
????


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

.... 
*15:49* Friday (CST) - *Time* in *Nicaragua *

*heh....*


----------



## mike88206 (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah, that^^^


----------



## Tim Leaman (Nov 25, 2012)

So who won the slingshot??


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll take one for the team and go ahead and win it. So everyone can stop worrying about the outcome


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

was i too late ... story of my life







lol


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

lol for a desperation bump, what happened?


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Who won ??


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

It was

not me..


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I guess we'll never know


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

He's just letting the suspense build up... It's killing me already!


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

I think he's adding the final touches to a magnificent work of art!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

maybe he forgot about his own contest .


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

He only said when it ended,not when he would tell..................


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

you would think the winner would post their winning though...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

sham ?


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Nah, I don't think so.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Hopefully not a reflection of the coms when you place an order ....


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Last activity was yesterday ..... maybe he's busy?


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Lost in the jungle?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

We're waiting.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

flipgun said:


> We're waiting.


Hmm I just had a thought... the contest ends Friday 30..... didnt specify the month.... Maybe it's Aug 30th 3013?

If that's the case, this is the longest giveaway EVA!!! HA


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey guys, he might have been hit by a bus. Give him a few more days to recover.
But let's hope he didn't get hit by a bus....


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

So was a winner ever announced for this thing? Been 6 days..


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have begun to lose my sense of humor in regard to this. (11 days)


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't care about the give away. I hope him and his family are well!


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

nice slingshot!!!! I'm in!!!!


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

ops....NOVEMBER 30th.....I see


----------



## ultravisitor (Oct 21, 2012)

SWEEEEET! I´m in!


----------



## ultravisitor (Oct 21, 2012)

doh


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

treefork said:


> I don't care about the give away. I hope him and his family are well!


my thoughts exactly :-/


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes was there not a large typhoon in Malaysia recently pardon my lack of more info I hope this has not affected him.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

OK he is not in the Philippines my bad .


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

OK he is not in the Philippines my bad .


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm in what a deal.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Im confused.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

luxor5 said:


> Yes was there not a large typhoon in Malaysia recently pardon my lack of more info I hope this has not affected him.


\

He should be OK. Nicaragua is a long way from Malaysia.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

beautiful shooter me too


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

Hope he is ok!!

Cheers
AL


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20230-slingshot-winner-mr-weeliam-khor-kobe23/


----------

